

iPhone 6 Plus can be bent with bare hands - smaili
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/owners-report-that-the-iphone-6-plus-is-susceptible-to-98246369349.html

======
mullingitover
The funny thing is, I've fully sat on my iPad mini with a scary amount of
weight on the couch several times, and the thing was completely straight
afterwards. It seems like the smaller phones would be sturdier.

